# Flounderhead and FishingCop's Chain adventure.



## Popeye (Aug 12, 2008)

Launched from Barnacle Bob’s and headed to the closest bridge. Initial indications were we were going to have a great day. Wasn’t long before the first Walleye was boated. It measured just short of legal so back it went. We made quite a few drifts through the bridge and caught a few more short Eyes and a keeper Crappie. I hooked into something that just didn’t want to be boated. After a brief struggle a real nice Large Mouth Bass was brought alongside. As FishinCop reached over to lip it, the line parted. He says he didn’t cut the line but I’m not so sure about that. Worked a couple more bridges with not much to show for it. The next bridge I knew we would get something as my boat has never been skunked there before. After a few drift it looked like a skunk was going to be had. I was considering pulling the plug and moving on when FishinCop turned it on. 2 casts and 2 keeper fish. A 15” Walleye and a Channel cat probably close to 2 pounds. After a couple more drifts I managed to finally pick up a fish. It was just a drum but still no Skunk for me. Moved on to a couple other places but Walleyes were being very elusive, as were the Bass. All totaled I would guess we boated close to 6 Walleye, 1 Crappie, 1 Channel Cat, 2-3 Large Mouth Bass and 3-4 Drum. Can’t remember the exact totals of the throw backs.

Headed back to the ramp where if I would have been there just a minute sooner we would have been second in line instead of third to load the boat. An older gentleman was having a time of it loading his boat and one of the other guys waiting jumped in the water and helped guide the boat onto the trailer.

FishinCop, I had a good time and I just wish we could have boated more keepers for you. Sort of a long drive for action like today.


Pictures to follow soon.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 12, 2008)

FishingCop slow trolling






My small bass (didn't need FishingCop to help so the line didn't part with this guy).





ANOTHER DRUM!





FishingCop with his Walleye. Yes Jim, we both wore our Tin Boat shirts.





FishingCop with his Channel Cat


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 12, 2008)

congrats ,nice fish i bet that one bass really wore you out :beer:


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 12, 2008)

Flounder, thanks a million for taking me out today - had a great time even though the catch wasn't the best..... Your LM had to go 3-4lbs, next time out, I'll teach you how to tie on a hook so you don't lose those big ones :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hard to get used to being able to keep the walleyes between 14 & 17" - pretty small, but having to throw back the 18-24" (best eating size - normally 18" is minimum keepable size). I guess from now on, we'll have to just target the ones over 24" and not mess with anything smaller - plus those 4lb + plus size LM  

Thanks again for agreat day........


----------



## Nickk (Aug 12, 2008)

time well spent, it was beautiful out today too


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice job! You guys caught a little bit of everything. Thanks for the pics and the report!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice catchin!


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2008)

Glad to see forum members fishing together :beer:


By the numbers it seemed like a good day to me. =D> =D> =D>


----------



## FishingBuds (Aug 12, 2008)

I heard cheech and chong was getting back together :LMFAO: 



Ok seriously, looked like a fine day, it was great weather, ya guys heading back anytime soon?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2008)

FishingBuds said:


> I heard cheech and chong was getting back together :LMFAO:



Great line!


Nice report guys thanks for sharing your adventures


----------



## dedawg1149 (Aug 13, 2008)

hey flounder i was just messing with you about the bass :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2008)

dedawg1149 said:


> hey flounder i was just messing with you about the bass :lol:


See and I was thinking you were referring to the first hawg which did put up a great battle.






FishingCop said:


> ...Your LM had to go 3-4lbs...


I can't really relate size to weight when it comes to Bass, having not caught many but I'm pretty sure you could have shoved a beer can in his mouth sideways.


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2008)

> I can't really relate size to weight when it comes to Bass, having not caught many but I'm pretty sure you could have shoved a beer can in his mouth sideways.



Are you serious?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2008)

Jim said:


> > I can't really relate size to weight when it comes to Bass, having not caught many but I'm pretty sure you could have shoved a beer can in his mouth sideways.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?



Well certainly not a 16 oz can, but I don't know... A 12 might have come close. I really didn't get too close to it cause FishingCop was busy hacking away at my line with his pen knife (Kidding, I'm kidding).

I do know there are some real hawgs in there and may have to spend a day tageting them instead of Walleyes. I've been using 6lb Suffix Siege with a 1/16oz jig dragged along the rubble bottom. May have to step that up a bit.


----------



## Zum (Aug 13, 2008)

Looked like a perfect day on the water.
Nice catching.


----------



## Waterwings (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks/sounds like you guys had a great day on the water! 8)


----------

